# Switching Tanks?



## Big Nate (Aug 20, 2014)

I think I'm posting this in the right spot if not im sorry...but I currently have a 75 gallon tank and I am going to purchase a 100 gallon in a few weeks...my question is if I plan on using the filters from the 75...is it possible to transfer the majority of the established water from the 75 into the new tank and topping the rest off as if it were a water change to avoid having to cycle the new tank?...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The water from your existing tank really does nothing... you just need to be sure of the bacteria and filter media, and not kill it with chlorine or a temp shock.

Fill new tank with water, use water treatment to remove chlorine etc, bring up to temp, check that the PH and temp are similar to existing tank, and switch everything over.

I will typically use as much of my existing tank water if its in the same room, just to make things a little faster.


----------



## Big Nate (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Is still be more comfortable with a good cycle.


----------

